
A European influencer burnt through €19m on three apps in three years - JM3000
https://sifted.eu/articles/marco-nardone-fling-gig-fm-wineapp/
======
draugadrotten
Sounds like a good ol' [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Get-rich-
quick_scheme](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Get-rich-quick_scheme)

